# Deep cycle batteries. 29 class?



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Look at the 29 by Energizer found at Sams.

Several have told me that the 29 has more reserve power then the 31 an Interstate rep told me this.

A side thought, you may have other problems, if your batteries only last two years or less of any brand.


I will look for the 29's. My Walmart doesn't stock them but I could do a ship to store. I use a Minn Kota onboard 3 battery charger system. I think I just wear them out. I fish 250+ times per year. Towards the end of the second year they just don't hold up on the water. I use a 100 amp load tester and they pass but if I'm on the water and the wind is a factor they won't hold out to 4 hours of heavy use. I also plan to install one of those switches that allow me to get some charging from the engine. I'll get new batteries in the next month and the switch. 

I am troubled by the RC ratings. Sometimes it seems that there is a lack of uniformity in arriving at this number. 

Thanks for the heads up on the 29. Anyone ever heard of this information before? I'm in the market for two new batteries and have always used the 27dc from Walmart


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

What is the29 class never heard of it. I have always used the 27dc from walmart


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

My opinion on tolling batteries is the bigger the better for longer run times. With that said if you are one of those guys who uses the heck out of your batteries then u will see a shorter life out of them. I think they can be only charged and discharged so many times and they are done. I fish a lot and seem to get not much more than 2.5 to 3 years out of any trolling battery I have bought. Keeping them maintained with water and not letting them set drained is important. These guys who say they get 5 plus years out of their trolling batteries are lucky or don't fish as much as I do cause 3 is max for me. To me I see a big difference with the 27 series vs the 29 or 31. The larger ones will run longer but I don't see much difference between the 29 and 31 based on performance and run time. With that said I have tried many brands and since I get the same life out of all of them I just buy the 29 dc from Walmart. I have never tried sealed AMG as my trollers. I use a powerhouse Sears platinum pm 1 as my cranking battery. It's great but pretty pricy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brandini (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought this very battery last spring. It definetly is the best battery
I have owned. Got us home twice pushing a 1200 lb boat with 3 adults with just a 40 # minn kota running full blast for well over an hour when we were 
Having carb issues. Planning on buying another one for my aluminum
Soon. Great value even if it only last two years. IMO


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Interstate batteries has a handout with good Deep cycle battery maintenance information. The Depth of discharge (DOD)information with how many recharge cycles seems to determine the life of marine batteries. The information will change how I maintain my deep cycle battery. Had a buddy tell me he just replaced his 7 year old deep cycle this week. He fishes over 150 day a year and recharges his battery after every trip. He does not run his battery until dead just down to a shallow D.O.D. is what the manufacture recommended for long usable battery life. That seems to follow the recommendations I just read. I do believe battery ratings are the manufactures system and not exactly universal. At my job we had battery back up UPS's for emergency power and some higher rated batteries did not fair as well as lesser rated batteries. Our tests did seems to indicate inflated data on some of the suppliers specifications. One thing I did notice is the heavier the battery the longer it would last in our tests even when they were nearly equal in ratings by the supplier as meeting specifications. Not scientific but an observation. The best information I like is the old fashioned experience of others of what works for them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the wall mart 29 series batteries are the best bang for your $$. and they have a pretty decent warranty on there batteries. for 100.00 each and a full 2 yr free replacement they are hard to beat. and you can get 2 of these batteries for less than 1 optima of the same size. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

29s from walmart it is.


----------

